#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Can someone explain about anonymous FTP?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 

Anonymous FTP is a way of granting user access to files in public servers.
I want to know more about Anonymous FTP.


Can anyone here explain me about anonymous FTP?



Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends, 
> 
> Anonymous FTP is a way of granting user access to files in public servers.
> I want to know more about Anonymous FTP.
> 
> 
> Can anyone here explain me about anonymous FTP?
> 
> 
> ...


A method for downloading public files using the _file_ _reansfer_ Anonymous FTP is called _anonymous_ because you don't need to identify yourself before accessing files.

----------

